# Did the DNR stop stocking Walleyes in SLP inland lakes?



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Here is the unspoken secret, many inland lower Michigan lakes have a viable walleye fishery, they are almost exclusively maintained by private lake associations that pony up the $$$ to stock fall fingerlings that are between 3-6 inches in length when stocked. 

These fish have a MUCH better survival rate. 

That said most of these lakes will require constant stocking as the Walleyes do not reproduce well or at all in these lakes. 

Most of these lake Do Not have public access 












TD


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

kzoofisher said:


> They're definitely reevaluating how they stock and what is most effective. The slp doesn't have a ton of good walleye water outside of river, that's just the way it is. If it makes you feel better your complaints are similar to what people say in southern Minnesota and Wisconsin.


Hope it doesn't sound like I'm complaining. Not my intention. Just trying to get the low down. Wondered if theres a chance they might plant them in Devils lake again. But doesn't sound like it.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't sound like that at all. Hope I didn't sound like I was preaching. We just don't have the habitat in a lot of lakes for good walleye, or smallmouth for that matter. They like harder bottoms which is what makes the rivers better habitat overall. There are some good stocked lakes with soft bottoms but not a lot and of course the walleye tend to focus on the weeds there which can make them frustrating to catch. Hard bottoms and open water bait fish make trolling a lot easier which makes lots of walleye fishermen happy. But if you figure out the best way to get them out of the weeds you can have a really good day. I know 'cause I did it once.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

There was plenty of verbiage of "habitat improvement" which I've not seen any plans of.
I do know that some of these lakes that have even small flowages could do well with a couple shallow sloughs and some gravel/limestone added to the current areas and creeks to keep flow strong and siltation down. Not that I've read much or claim to know didley...
But saying habitat improvement is on the MENU and not changing anything to make it different isn't exactly what I would call a plan.
I know of one particular body of water near me that I'm fairly confident as little as three dump truck loads of limestone/gravel just might be ample to up the percentage of "marginal reproduction" to something closer to natural reproduction.
Hardy and Croton get zero plants and Hardy has a ton of eyes - it's just the majority get "harvested" short of the minimum by violators, right AT minimum of they wander through the Consumers Power turbines and convert that biomass to turtle food. 
I'd say that the "keeper" ratio is over 8:1 - but there's a bunch of them in there as well as the lucky ones that make it through to Croton and the even luckiest of luckier ones that make it through the spillways of Croton because of all the fish in Michigan, these ones have fins and they certainly know how to use them and they cover some serious ground in a short period of time if they are so inclined to do so...


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

southern Michigan Lakes that have or have had viable walleye fisheries with public access that I have caught walleye on: 

Devils lake 
Portage Lake (Washtenaw) 
Baseline lake
Ford Lake 
Belleville lake 
Wolf Lake (LONG TIME AGO) 
Sand Lake

Lakes Rumored to have Walleye but I have not been able to confirm 

Lake Diane 
Clark lake



None of these lakes will produce a big walleye day like the Detroit river, Lake erie, st clair lake and river or some of the better walleye lakes in northern Michigan, but they do have walleyes in them. 


TD


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

DNR provided roughly 250,000 one week old fry to the LSCWA for many, many seasons. (With exception a few years when I think it was BKD) The eggs were from Muskegon strain walleye so the fry were not planted in LSC or connecting waters. These were placed in ponds at Selfridge where the club raised them for three to four months. The ponds would be drained and the club members along with DNR personnel would collect the 1"-3" fry and distribute to SE Michigan lakes. For some reason, other than Covid this was stopped last spring. Maybe someone from the club is watching and can provide why this was discontinued. I do know that the club is having good discussions with DNR to try and get back to stocking.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

TD makes a good point. There are lakes down here with walleye. I haven't found a local one yet where I say, "I'm gonna go catch some walleye." Quite a few where I say, "Let's go to Lake X and if we get into the walleye we'll keep a meal. Plenty of other fish in there to keep us busy." These southern lakes are the definition of multi species fisheries and if you're disappointed that you caught some bass or bluegill you're going to be disappointed in the lakes. And if I want a straight up walleye trip I'm going to drive two hours or more from my location. That puts me on Erie or Sag Bay or someplace where, yeah, I'm probably gonna get walleye. The half hour drive after work lakes just can't offer that and I'm ok with it. It's the part of the state I live in.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Belleville Lake has a viable self-sustaining Walleye population. Not incredible fishing like lake Erie, but people catch Walleyes all summer long. I have some neighbors who have caught Walleyes from Belleville, but I haven't pursued them here.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> Belleville Lake has a viable self-sustaining Walleye population. Not incredible fishing like lake Erie, but people catch Walleyes all summer long. I have some neighbors who have caught Walleyes from Belleville, but I haven't pursued them here.



this is correct,

Self sustaining walleye lakes south of Saginaw bay I have caught walleye on include

Mott reservoir
Belleville lake
Ford Lake 

they all have a significant river inflow that allows for a spawning migration 


Most other inland lakes in the area need significant stocking support to have walleyes.



TD


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

tdduckman said:


> this is correct,
> 
> Self sustaining walleye lakes south of Saginaw bay I have caught walleye on include
> 
> ...


Unfortunately all 3 of those water bodies have consumption advisories due to PFAS/PFOS - DNR recommends not eating any walleye from Belleville and Ford, and 1 serving per month for Mott.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Radar420 said:


> Unfortunately all 3 of those water bodies have consumption advisories due to PFAS/PFOS - DNR recommends not eating any walleye from Belleville and Ford, and 1 serving per month for Mott.


This!

Just a thought 
Those 30 minutes from home lakes are the only places some people can afford to go fishing. Not to mention a good place to take the grand kids close to home.
Why waste a bunch of Walleyes stocking them into bodies of water where you cant even eat them? I mean come on, Marrow pond??? 
Put em Devils lake if you ask me


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Erik said:


> This!
> 
> Just a thought
> Those 30 minutes from home lakes are the only places some people can afford to go fishing. Not to mention a good place to take the grand kids close to home.
> ...


I think you're overstating things a bit. Morrow got 1.5 million fry back in '18 and another million went in at 35th street in '17. By comparison, the river in Calhoun County has gotten 5.5 million walleye from '17-'19. And the river from Morrow up has pretty mild advisories (24 meals a month for properly cleaned 'gills, 2 for bass). We'll see if the millions of tons of silt that washed out of Morrow make it a better fishery. Small comfort for downstream getting destroyed.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I can’t believe they put millions of walleye in the Kalamazoo in Calhoun county. I live just a few miles from the site. I wouldn’t eat a fish out of the river.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

They have fins and they swim LONG DISTANCES...

A lot of folks are going to pull their heads from the sand at some point, because just because that waters clear and inviting, doesn't make any difference!

There's a $#[email protected] more PFAS/favor crystals that many are very unaware of.

The beer cans and crap along the banks of our rivers and lakes are just the visible things.
Have your water tested and then thinking about what YOU can do to help get it MORE than just visibly cleaned up. It's a really big problem and one day out of the year serving as "Earth Day" doesn't grant us all dismissal that we ALL need to work towards common ground there.
Water is necessary to live and if it's full of bad things, and people only bitch about it.
How in the world can any ONE person make things better just by a complaint?

You CAN'T, unless you get proactive and involved...


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Botiz said:


> I can’t believe they put millions of walleye in the Kalamazoo in Calhoun county. I live just a few miles from the site. I wouldn’t eat a fish out of the river.


I own property on the kzoo in Calhoun and never heard of this?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Planting records are online and public.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Should be a few nice sized ones in there by now.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

mbirdsley said:


> They stopped planting lakes that had very little or no natural reproduction. I think that is what this new inland walleye plan is about. Studying what lakes the walleye can eventually naturally sustain them selves in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they’d remove the dams and allow the sediments to move off of the gravel the walleye would be more successful.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I have seen stocking numbers as low as 100 fingerlings in a lake .Fry survival is 1-1000 fingerling is 1-100 . Duh


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> If they’d remove the dams and allow the sediments to move off of the gravel the walleye would be more successful.


Well yes. I’d like to see most of the low head dams taken out in this state 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Be careful what you wish for.

I've observed some of these "dam removals". It's not all like you might think it is. 
Takes years to accomplish. Drastically changes the topography. Releases years of built up sediment that floats down river and ends up covering other possibly fertile sections below it.

I've seen it, and I'm not sure its a good idea. Least for all dams. Maybe some dams, but not all. 

Just sayin.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Nothing is done with out side effects. Short term pain for long term gain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

mbirdsley said:


> Nothing is done with out side effects. Short term pain for long term gain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well thats the hope anyway. I'm not sure it always works out that way. 

Maybe getting cynical in my old age. 
Comes from watching certain things happen over time. People exclaim how good it is what they've accomplished, yet every time you go fishing you find yourself longing for the way it used to be.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They could always install some sand traps to reduce that effect downstream. But that takes commitment.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

mbirdsley said:


> They stopped planting lakes that had very little or no natural reproduction. I think that is what this new inland walleye plan is about. Studying what lakes the walleye can eventually naturally sustain them selves in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our dnr is to ignorant to look at the reasons why. Every walleye in this state stocked comes from the Muskegon River. Every single other state will only plant river walleyes in rivers or something with water flowing in. And lake walleyes in lakes. Then they wonder why there is little to no reproduction.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

kzoofisher said:


> They're definitely reevaluating how they stock and what is most effective. The slp doesn't have a ton of good walleye water outside of river, that's just the way it is. If it makes you feel better your complaints are similar to what people say in southern Minnesota and Wisconsin. I'd love to see them stop putting trout in Gull and switch to walleye but that isn't going to happen for a lot of reasons.
> 
> If I remember right they dropped 50 million walleye fry in below Morrow Dam and figured they would spread all the way down to Allegan. We'll never know how well that worked because STS Hydro killed the river. I think they did the same near Marshall and that will have a testable result. Fry are way cheaper than fingerlings.
> 
> ...


And how are southern mi lakes any different than Northern lakes? Funny Indiana has good lakes for walleye. Missouri. Iowa. Why you blindy agree with every statement the midnr makes is amazing 👏 lol


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Chriss83 said:


> And how are southern mi lakes any different than Northern lakes? Funny Indiana has good lakes for walleye. Missouri. Iowa. Why you blindy agree with every statement the midnr makes is amazing 👏 lol


An Indiana or Ohio "lake" that is actually a reservoir that is fed by a river is completely different than a lake.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

CrawlerHarness said:


> An Indiana or Ohio "lake" that is actually a reservoir that is fed by a river is completely different than a lake.


Not all of them. Multiple northern indiana lakes are very veryyy good for walleye. No clue with Ohio. ND. SD. Minnesota. Wisconsin. Iowa. Other than the great lakes Michigan is a joke of a walleye program. Obviously made up for by 3 of the best walleye fisheries in the world.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Chriss83 said:


> Not all of them. Multiple northern indiana lakes are very veryyy good for walleye. No clue with Ohio. ND. SD. Minnesota. Wisconsin. Iowa. Other than the great lakes Michigan is a joke of a walleye program. Obviously made up for by 3 of the best walleye fisheries in the world.


You might need to fish a few more Michigan lakes to make that conclusion. There are at least 5 inland Michigan Lakes that I know thru experience that you can catch 10-15 walleye per person each time you go out. All in the lower peninsula.....but in the mid to northern LP. 

But if you want all the small southern Lower Peninsula lakes to be great fisheries....then just like everyone has stated.....the MI DNR has decided that would be a waste of time and $$. And I 100% agree. I would rather the MI DNR understand the populations of the (5) major fisheries.....Lake Erie, Lake St. Clair, Saginaw Bay, St. Mary's River, and Little Bay de NOC. Of course LBN has suffered for a lot of years.....but you can't stop the walleye from visiting Green Bay.....so there is not a fix there. 

Indiana has no major lakes to work with.....nor any natural lakes to work with. So they can devote their time and resources to improving these smaller lakes. 

Minnesota allows you to fish 1 pole. Who wouldn't have a fantastic walleye population when they prevent harvest. 

Wisconsin allows you to fish all year long.....and only keep a trophy >26".....as well as having slot limits in just about every good walleye lake.....Petenwell, Castle Rock, Wisconsin, Rock River/Koshkonong, etc...And note.....the numbers in all Wisconsin bodies of water has taken a huge hit in the last 2-3 years. And that includes Green Bay, Winnebago, Wisconsin River system, Rock River.


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

CrawlerHarness said:


> You might need to fish a few more Michigan lakes to make that conclusion. There are at least 5 inland Michigan Lakes that I know thru experience that you can catch 10-15 walleye per person each time you go out. All in the lower peninsula.....but in the mid to northern LP.
> 
> But if you want all the small southern Lower Peninsula lakes to be great fisheries....then just like everyone has stated.....the MI DNR has decided that would be a waste of time and $$. And I 100% agree. I would rather the MI DNR understand the populations of the (5) major fisheries.....Lake Erie, Lake St. Clair, Saginaw Bay, St. Mary's River, and Little Bay de NOC. Of course LBN has suffered for a lot of years.....but you can't stop the walleye from visiting Green Bay.....so there is not a fix there.
> 
> ...


You might need to fish a few more Wisconsin lakes before stating wrong numbers, info, and conclusions. Most lakes you can keep a walleye >24" and they are closed to hook and line angling during the spawn. Some Wisconsin lakes in the Ceded Territory have taken a hit in the last 2-3 decades due to tribal rights, but not all bodies of water. There are at least 5 inland Wisconsin lakes that I know thru experience that you can catch more walleye per person than the 5 best Michigan inland lakes. 

MI and WI DNRs do a great job.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

CrawlerHarness said:


> You might need to fish a few more Michigan lakes to make that conclusion. There are at least 5 inland Michigan Lakes that I know thru experience that you can catch 10-15 walleye per person each time you go out. All in the lower peninsula.....but in the mid to northern LP.
> 
> But if you want all the small southern Lower Peninsula lakes to be great fisheries....then just like everyone has stated.....the MI DNR has decided that would be a waste of time and $$. And I 100% agree. I would rather the MI DNR understand the populations of the (5) major fisheries.....Lake Erie, Lake St. Clair, Saginaw Bay, St. Mary's River, and Little Bay de NOC. Of course LBN has suffered for a lot of years.....but you can't stop the walleye from visiting Green Bay.....so there is not a fix there.
> 
> ...


I dont give 2 shots about walleye. But we mange them along with most things like trash. If you are going to say MN is only better because of one rod you must not know much lol. Every damn lake they have is managed separately. I don't expect every Southern lake to be full of them. However very few you can target them successful. Many lakes should would support them but pretty hard to be thenonly state that trys dumping River walleyes in lakes and expects them to reproduce!


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Chriss83 said:


> I dont give 2 shots about walleye. But we mange them along with most things like trash. If you are going to say MN is only better because of one rod you must not know much lol. Every damn lake they have is managed separately. I don't expect every Southern lake to be full of them. However very few you can target them successful. Many lakes should would support them but pretty hard to be thenonly state that trys dumping River walleyes in lakes and expects them to reproduce!


If you don’t give 2 shots about walleye, why come here to argue about them? Or are you just Goinpostal on the DNR? Names change but writing styles usually don’t. Maybe you won’t understand, but I think you will.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

What? So someone else didn't think they did there job and that makes me that person 🤔 and you gave e such helpful input on the issue we are talking about with your post man. Great fishery input.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

waldowillie said:


> You might need to fish a few more Wisconsin lakes before stating wrong numbers, info, and conclusions. Most lakes you can keep a walleye >24" and they are closed to hook and line angling during the spawn. Some Wisconsin lakes in the Ceded Territory have taken a hit in the last 2-3 decades due to tribal rights, but not all bodies of water. There are at least 5 inland Wisconsin lakes that I know thru experience that you can catch more walleye per person than the 5 best Michigan inland lakes.
> 
> MI and WI DNRs do a great job.


I am sorry I hurt your feelings about Wisconsin. 

But seeing as though your information is 2-3 decades old.....and mine is from this year and last year.....I guess I am not sorry. And good one about complaining about the ceded territory....aka blaming Indians excuse.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Fishindeer said:


> If you don’t give 2 shots about walleye, why come here to argue about them? Or are you just Goinpostal on the DNR? Names change but writing styles usually don’t. Maybe you won’t understand, but I think you will.


Bullseye!!


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

CrawlerHarness said:


> I am sorry I hurt your feelings about Wisconsin.
> 
> But seeing as though your information is 2-3 decades old.....and mine is from this year and last year.....I guess I am not sorry. And good one about complaining about the ceded territory....aka blaming Indians excuse.


Full steam ahead Captain Clueless.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

John Hine said:


> Bullseye!!


Another great response! Thanks for your input. Go bait some deer.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Chriss83 said:


> What? So someone else didn't think they did there job and that makes me that person 🤔 and you gave e such helpful input on the issue we are talking about with your post man. Great fishery input.


 I guess I don’t have a answer for this or a good comment on this issue. Since I fish Erie or Trenton channel for walleye and haven’t found a shortage yet. If I did have a idea or comment to make I’d probably follow post#4 on this and give my ideas to the DNR as they are asking for public comments. But maybe not a good place to be a bad mouth contributor. Guessing I was right on my thoughts earlier though. Yes I’m a grudge holder. Plenty of time to answer posts now?


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Fishindeer said:


> I guess I don’t have a answer for this or a good comment on this issue. Since I fish Erie or Trenton channel for walleye and haven’t found a shortage yet. If I did have a idea or comment to make I’d probably follow post#4 on this and give my ideas to the DNR as they are asking for public comments. But maybe not a good place to be a bad mouth contributor. Guessing I was right on my thoughts earlier though. Yes I’m a grudge holder. Plenty of time to answer posts now?


Good for you. Glad you have so much time on your hands lol!!!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Chriss83 said:


> *And how are southern mi lakes any different than Northern lakes?* Funny Indiana has good lakes for walleye. Missouri. Iowa. Why you blindy agree with every statement the midnr makes is amazing 👏 lol


I'm glad you admitted later that you don't care about walleye, you sure don't know anything about them. A much higher percentage of southern lakes are eutrophic than NLP lakes are. Walleye don't do well in eutrophic lakes, even if they have a nice river running into them. 

IN, IA and MO have better walleye fishing than Michigan? Even just comparing them to the inland Lower Peninsula is laughable. Do you get your info from the "hot tips" sections of Field & Stream and Outdoor Life? If you want to get some boots on the ground or boats in the water opinions of those states head on over to Walleye Central and see what the locals have to say.


----------

